# NARBC October 12th & 13th -Tinley Park, IL



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

NARBC in Tinley Park is less then a month away!

Mike Novy and I will be there at the Rainforest Junkys table. There are plenty of other froggers there as well: Josh's Frogs, Chris Miller, Daryl Syzska, Mike Rizzo and more!

I will post an availability list in the weeks leading up to the show. For now Ill let you know I am bringing a huge selection of Ranitomeya and a few groups of CB pumilio. PM me if there is something specifically that you are looking for. 

Who all is coming out? I hope to see you there!


Thanks
Jared


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

As Jared mentioned, I will be there... Glass Box will have two booths again, packed with TONS of plants (ferns, begonias, orchids, tropicals, and lots of rare and hard to find cuttings), cork, ghostwood, manzanita, NZ sphagnum, seed and nut pods, feeders (hydei and melano flies, 5 or 6 types of isopods, 4 types of springtails, flour beetles, bean beetles, and Kenyan roaches), leaf litter, and lots of frogs (anthonyi, terribilis, tincs, and tons of thumbs!).

If you are looking for anything special, or want to preorder, just let me know. I dont bring everything on my site to the shows, and some things typically sell very quickly so best to place your order ahead if you know you definitely want something.


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

Good Afternoon,
Chris Miller and I will be again vending. We should have about 25+ probably closer to 30 species of dart frogs between us. We will also have two tables /or two boths this year. Because this year we will more available, in supplies, plant clippings, and some custom made items. We will have a great selection of frogs from the common to the ultra rare. Just depends on what you are looking for. I know I will have breeding pairs, groups, froglets, some asst. adults and possibly some hardy tadpoles. I will also have various pumilio. I will have my availability list up in a week or so. If you are looking for something special please shoot me a pm, I or Chris, may have it. 

If you have any questions or want my list early shoot me a pm.

Thanks for Reading,
Daryl Szyska


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Daryl, Ill take my usual order of substrate. By the way, what ultra rare frogs you plan on bringing? Golfitos?


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

I will have a proven leuc pair for 100 and sexable tarapotos for 30 each.


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

Jared,
Are you asking for golfitos, for pics? Or to buy, if so pm me, and yes I will have some, may take longer, I want them to get bigger. As for sustrate I should have 10 bags. I am hoping, aprox. 473mg/gram calcium. 

Joe are you vending? If so great, if not please do not bring frogs to the show. These guys above and myself pay for booths, hotel rooms, gas, extra fees. They put in a ton of effort so people get good animals, Vendors in the parking lot are not treated well, lets leave it at that. 

Daryl


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

PM sent Daryl


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Here is a general list of what I am bringing:
Varadero, Banded Imitators, intermedius, chazuta, vanzolinii, highland variabilis, southern variabilis (limited), baja huallaga imitators, uakarii, flavovittata, standard benedicta, and fantastica (a few types, limited). I have arena blanca amazonica froglets as well. Hopefully they will be big enough by then.

Pumilio wise I will have a good amount of el dorado and crostobals and one to two cauchero. Also might have some escudo and solarte depending on how big they get leading up to the show.


----------



## kermit2 (Jun 3, 2004)

Probably almost 40 species of frogs will be at the table between Jared and myself. Plus we'll have anolis allisoni, day geckos, fat tails & plenty of universal rock, plants and supplies. We will have a discount surprise at the table.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Daryl, thank you for your concern. I provide good animals as well and will also be paying for gas and things of that nature. My animals will be sold off property. I live in the area so this is a great way for me to avoid shipping costs and provide cheep, healthy animals. 

I will also be purchasing frogs in the show as well which has already been pre-arranged.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

It is not economical for me to pay for a table to sell 6 animals. 

If this is still frowned upon (which I dont want as I respect you all), I have no issues with selling animals on consignment with someone that has a table for 50/50.

Not trying to get rich here


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Little update for the plant people... I should have 20+ types of orchids that do well in tanks, as well as cuttings of things you, may not otherwise get a chance to have... Marcgravias, Ficus sp. Borneo and villosa, Rhaph. sp., Pileas and Peperomias not commonly or rarely ever offered for sale, lots and lots of Neoregelias both pups and full size plants some with pups already beginning to form, an awesome assortment of Cryptanthus which are highly under used in tanks, as well as an amazing assortment of Begonias or all shapes and colors!


----------



## Matt3506 (May 25, 2009)

I won't be their but my frogs will. My frogs will be at Joe Hupp of Australedonian geckos table. There will be a decent selection of frogs at good prices. I will be sending orange and yellow terribilis, azureus tincs, Brazilian yellowheads, Matecheo', green sips, Regina, leucomelas, R. vanzolinii, Varadero imitators, green sirensis, and A. trivittatus Huallaga Canyon. I also have some pumilio available (Salt Creek, Rio Teribe, and 2 female RobertN bluejeans) but will only send these if you make arrangements ahead of time. I will post prices in a classified add closer to the show or if you want to contact me in advance for prices and quantity thats fine too. Plus the table will have some awesome geckos and snakes.
Thanks
Matt Meyet


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ill be at novys side of the table with Mints, Red Trivvitatus, ,Rio salladios, Santa Isabels, and a pair of luecomelas a couple of different newts and trees also! looking forward to seeing everyone at the show!


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Chicagoland Vivarium Group Social - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/midwest/111266-chicagoland-vivarium-group.html

Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## ChgoHerp (Apr 21, 2009)

Will anybody have Epipedobates trivittatus greenbacks for sale?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I have 6 N Strauchii (newts) I could send to the show if someone is interested....they are about a year old. Asking around $350 for the group, would need to arrange by Saturday night (sorry for lack of notice) and would need prepayment as I am not able to attend. They would be at a paying vendors table for pick up.

Please PM or email at [email protected] if interested.


I also have a lone adult retic I got from UE but don't think I want to get more to pair it up....$125 is what I paid...would like to get same or something close...not sure on sex.


----------



## snared99 (Feb 28, 2008)

List of frogs we will be bringing with their prices

Vanzo-SOLD OUT
Banded Intermedius-$55
Cainarachi Valley imitators-$55
Tarapota Imitators-$55
Veradero-$60 limited
Highland Variabilis-$60
Iquitos vents-$60 Limited
Orange Lamasi-$45 (limited)
Panguana Lamasi-$70 limited
Arena Blanca Vents-$100
Borja Ridge-$60


Tincs/etc
Patricia-$35
Leucs-$35
Citronella-$35
New Rivers-$50
Yellowbacks-$35
Cobalts-$35
Azureus-$30
Powder Grey-$40
Alanis-$35
Red Galacts-$125/adult


Auratus
Capira-$30
Campana-$20
Green and Black-$30
Blue and Black-$30

We are accepting any prerequests, pm me with any questions

pat


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Here is my official advertisement for the show with prices.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...omeya-some-cb-pumilio-n-r-b-c-10-12-13-a.html

PM if interested!

Thanks for looking!

Jared


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll be there! Bringing my two daughters, on a scale of 1 - 10 how "creepy" is the show with all the other non-froggies? I'll be mainly shopping for supplies, cork bark, wood, plants etc... Also need springs, bean beetles and isos.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Dragonfish said:


> I'll be there! Bringing my two daughters, on a scale of 1 - 10 how "creepy" is the show with all the other non-froggies? I'll be mainly shopping for supplies, cork bark, wood, plants etc... Also need springs, bean beetles and isos.


If its like last year, there will be a lot of snakes, but the term "creepy" is all in the eye of the beholder. There will be people walking around with snakes, beardies, around their neck or on their shoulder. 

My guess is "frogs" may make up 10% of the vendors. In the Herp hobby you will find people from all walks of life, from the business man to the guy covered in tats and piercings, but I have always have a good time talking to everyone, even the herps I am not into, my young kids love to go.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone have Leuc or Cobalt tads they could bring? I'd be interested in a couple to morph out. I raised my Azureus from tads and I really enjoyed the process.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Has anyone shopped exo's at the show? I know there are always some available-just wondering if the prices might be worth a 5 hour drive...


----------

